# Cavs vs Bucks - Dec 17th - 7pm EST



## Benedict_Boozer

_*Game 25*_

 *VS* 

*Milwaukee Bucks* * @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* 

_*Monday, December 17, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, FSOhio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*Preview*​


> The Cleveland Cavaliers thought LeBron James' return from a finger injury would help them reclaim their early season form. So far, that hasn't been the case.
> 
> James and the Cavaliers look to snap out of their funk on Monday when they host the Milwaukee Bucks, who have moved one-half game ahead of the Cavaliers in the Central Division standings thanks in part to the play of Michael Redd.
> 
> James led Cleveland (10-14) to four straight wins Nov. 21-27, capped with a 109-104 overtime win against Atlantic Division-leading Boston. After that game, James said the Cavaliers were one of the best teams in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> But they have struggled recently, both with and without their star.
> 
> James left in the second quarter of Cleveland's next game against Detroit with a sprained finger, and the Cavaliers went on to lose that game and the next five with the league's leading scorer sidelined.
> 
> James has been back on the court for the team's last three games, but the Cavaliers have won just one of those contests. They shot just 42.7 percent from the field and committed 19 turnovers in a sloppy 92-86 home loss to Philadelphia on Saturday -- their eighth loss in nine games overall.
> 
> "We're not playing very good basketball," James said. "Right now, we're not a very good team. We have to regroup."
> 
> The Bucks (10-13) may have already regrouped, winning two of three games after losing eight of their previous nine. Redd had 32 points and went 7-for-12 from 3-point range, and rookie forward Yi Jianlian added a season-high 22 as Milwaukee beat Minnesota 95-92 on Saturday to improve to 8-2 at home.
> 
> "We knew this game was important after losing last night to Boston and going on the road to Cleveland," Redd said. "We knew this was a must win especially at home."
> 
> Redd has been one of the NBA's top scorers for years, but his recent play has been more well-rounded. After failing to record more than eight assists in any of his first 465 career games, he's had nine in two of his last three contests. He fell one assist short of his first career triple-double in Wednesday's win over Southeast Division-leading Orlando.
> 
> The shooting guard is leading the team in scoring for the fifth straight season with 23.7 points per game, but he's also averaging career highs of 5.3 rebounds and 3.8 assists.
> 
> Redd -- a Columbus, Ohio, native who played college basketball at Ohio State -- had 34 points, seven rebounds and six assists against the Cavaliers as the Bucks snapped a seven-game losing streak against them with a 111-107 victory in Cleveland on Nov. 20. He has averaged 26.9 points in 12 games against Cleveland since 2004-05.
> 
> James had 34 points, seven assists and seven rebounds in these teams' first meeting, and has averaged 29.2 points, 7.3 rebounds and 7.9 assists in his 16 career games against the Bucks.
> 
> The Cavaliers are just 5-5 at Quicken Loans Arena, where they were 30-11 last season en route to the first NBA finals appearance in franchise history.
> 
> Despite their previous win in Cleveland, though, the Bucks are just 2-11 on the road, where they've lost five straight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We lose this game, we fall to under .500 at home. If that happens, some serious alarms need to be going off


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron working the post early with mixed results. Needs to go up stronger instead of fading


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gibson making a nice impact early in this one


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs getting torched early as usual - down 8, Yi has outscored our entire team this qtr


----------



## Brandname

I just love the way this group handles adversity.


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs getting torched early as usual - down 8, Yi has outscored our entire team this qtr


sure, 3 of those were luck, but the other shots, he's WIDE OPEN.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Feed Z the ball!

Watch Mike Brown take him out while he's hot to stick to his mechanical sub patterns


----------



## Brandname

Is it just me, or does Austin Carr keep calling Yi Jianlian 'European'? lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL like clockwork Mike Brown takes out Z who just made 3 straight shots.


He is HORRIBLE at reading game subs - just awful


----------



## Brandname

lol, whoever Drew Gooden is guarding always goes off.


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> LOL like clockwork Mike Brown takes out Z who just made 3 straight shots.
> 
> 
> He is HORRIBLE at reading game subs - just awful


Yep, he's gotta be a moron or something.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's funny how Fred/Austin make excuses for Hughes. we shouldn't have to cater our entire offense to his "game" so he can get going. 

He's paid $12MM+ dollars, he should FIND a way to be productive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great pass by Lebron. Amazing vision

God I hate Hughes. HOW MANY BRICKS does it take before you realize you can't shoot. Drive the damn ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice play by Devin Brown. He should eat up Snow's minutes off the bench

Cavs up 2 after 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes should be benched immediately every time he decides to jack up shots like that

Just absurd. Why is he allowed to do that??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great minutes from Devin Brown tonight..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Selfish play by Hughes. GIVE UP THE BALL ON THE BREAK


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Selfish play by Hughes. GIVE UP THE BALL ON THE BREAK


Yes. If it wasn't for the Bucks' turnover to give the ball right back, I would have been mad about that play. What's worse is Larry pulls that play all the time, even when LeBron's running with him. =(


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Yes. If it wasn't for the Bucks' turnover to give the ball right back, I would have been mad about that play. What's worse is Larry pulls that play all the time, even when LeBron's running with him. =(


It's bad basketball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man our D is still horrible.

Uggh come on Drew


----------



## Brandname

I love the play where the defender just tries to stand in front of players just to fall over at halfcourt. That's not basketball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I wonder if teams have figured out our defensive schemes....too many easy shots and the effort seems there

Mike B. might have to make some changes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

God why does Larry play so much? He is getting torched on D and hurts the team with all his bricks

We are getting buried on the boards AGAIN


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes 2-8. WHY is he allowed to keep bricking

I swear Hughes is the only guy on this team not held accountable for his play


----------



## Brandname

Hughes is the worst kind of player because he doesn't know his limitations.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Hughes is the worst kind of player because he doesn't know his limitations.


He would if Mike B. pulled him. If Larry knew every time he jacked up a dumb shot he was getting benched he would change quick. Right now he knows he can do whatever he wants without being held accountable. 

Imagine a coach like Phil Jackson putting up with a guy like Larry - wouldn't happen.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron got BLATANTLY fouled there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gibson is improving at finding people off the dribble - positive sign


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs went cold from the field missing some easy inside looks

Need to respond to this run, Bucks within 1


----------



## Brandname

When in doubt, become a jumpshooting team I guess.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I guess Lebron decided to take that play off. He just stood there in the corner the whole time


----------



## remy23

This is terrible.


----------



## Brandname

What the heck is up with Lebron? He's not even acting like he wants it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs 3-16 from the field this qtr. Lebron super passive again - standing around


----------



## Brandname

I don't know if he's trying to make a point about the team or something, but of course we're going to be bad if one of the players on the court is passive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Maybe Lebron's hand is bothering him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs about to go into the 4th qtr DOWN again. 20 out of 25 games we have been trailing going into the 4th this year....


----------



## Brandname

Wow, Lebron was right. We're a really bad team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Uggh Mike B. starts the 4th with LBJ on the bench...could get ugly quick


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Devin Brown and Z the only guys playing well tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow Cavs shooting 29% and giving up open dunks. 

Mike B. might be losing this team..


----------



## Brandname

Shannon has been giving productive minutes lately. How does he go to a DNP-CD tonight?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Shannon has been giving productive minutes lately. How does he go to a DNP-CD tonight?


Larry has to get his minutes


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wow Cavs shooting 29% and giving up open dunks.
> 
> Mike B. might be losing this team..


Hell, he might be losing the fans, too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How can we be the top rebounding team last year and get destroyed on the glass so much this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Big play by Andy drawing the charge

Mike Brown has to run something to get Lebron the ball in scoring position


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Can we never run a 2man game with LBJ/Boobie? Why is Gibson never getting shot attempts other than corner 3's??


----------



## Brandname

That looked potentially a clear path foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Huge play by Lebron there on the drive

Wow Mason was way out of control on that play


----------



## Brandname

Weak foul call against Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man we have to get someone who can knock down that open corner shot.

Teams are leaving that wide open to trap LBJ


----------



## remy23

Big basket from Big Z!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Game going down to the wire. Sad we have to play this hard to beat Mil at home..


----------



## Pioneer10

I can't believe we're having this much trouble with the freakin Bucks.

At leaast I'm glad I can watch the game w/o having to see Hughes brick more shots as the boxscore seems to indicate


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Game going down to the wire. Sad we have to play this hard to beat Mil at home..


That's always the case with this team. We tend to play to the level of our opponent. We never blow people out.


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin A: we're going to be down 1 after these FT"s


----------



## Brandname

What's with the recent trend of decent perimeter players getting ridiculously weak foul calls?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Let's hope this isn't some type of groin strain or something with Lebron...might as well start tanking if he goes down


----------



## Pioneer10

Might as well peg Brown to start from now on
Sasha 1-3 from the field
Hughes 3-11 from the field uke:


----------



## Pioneer10

Wow big shot by James


----------



## remy23

Big shot by LBJ. Bailing Cleveland out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Mike Brown's out of bound play = Lebron please bail us out


----------



## Pioneer10

Crap one missed


----------



## Pioneer10

do NOT NOT NOT give up an open 3. Give up a 2 if you have to


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Tough call


----------



## Brandname

flops his way to the line.


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh come on: that was a bailout


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We're still fine here, will have the last shot.

Hopefully Lebron can shake off this injury


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a Wade quality bull**** flop


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hmm I wonder what play we will get.

Lebron at halfcourt please bail us out play OR Devin Brown wide open when his man leaves him to double


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We're still fine here, will have the last shot.
> 
> Hopefully Lebron can shake off this injury


Yeah they didn't give up an open 3 look


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's the best shot we can get????

Come on now


----------



## Brandname

We have the stupidest out of bounds plays I've ever seen.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why are these announcers trying to say that was a decent look? Lebron was going full speed and was lucky not to get a charge called there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That play was garbage, Lebron 1 on 3 again.

I doubt we can pull this off in OT with LBJ injured


----------



## Pioneer10

Mike Brown is one of the worst out of TO and out of halftime coaches I've ever seen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Mike Brown is one of the worst out of TO and out of halftime coaches I've ever seen.


It's ridiculous.

"Here Lebron, bail me out" 

What a joke


----------



## Brandname

I had to leave for a second and never saw what happened to Lebron. Can someone fill me in on the injury?


----------



## Brandname

Lebron fights up shots when I don't think it's possible to.


----------



## Brandname

So many touch fouls called for Redd it's ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF why doesn't Lebron get any calls like that?


----------



## remy23

Big shot for Boobie. Keep swinging the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh man terrible D after that big 3


----------



## Brandname

What a terrible defensive breakdown to give Williams the open layup.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need a stop here


----------



## Brandname

lol, we get fouls called when they negate a bucket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man the Bucks are hitting some ridiculous shots


----------



## Brandname

I feel something boiling over if we lose this one.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Where is the respect from the refs????

Come on man the Bucks are getting touch fouls


----------



## Brandname

They weren't gonna call the foul there on Devin no matter what. Maybe he should don a Bucks uniform.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was actually a very good play in terms of ball movement

Not sure how we're not getting any calls here on offense after all the touch crap they're calling the other way


----------



## Brandname

double OT. sigh


----------



## Pioneer10

Not sure we're going to have enough legs for this 2 OT


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I thought he would hit that for sure - good defense by LBJ denying Redd the ball


----------



## remy23

I am happy for double OT but that no-call still bugs me.


----------



## Brandname

Anyone else notice Hughes hasn't touched the floor in crunch time?


----------



## Pioneer10

Can we please get the touch calls now ref? I swear this year it seems the refs are trying to prove they are not biased by not giving anything to James in terms of contact


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Anyone else notice Hughes hasn't touched the floor in crunch time?


Can we just buy him out? It would be so much eaiser to be a Cavs fan: just cough up that 20-30 million as a loss


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Anyone else notice Hughes hasn't touched the floor in crunch time?


That's why we're still in the game! :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

2 man game with LBJ & Z working


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Redd ALWAYS clears out with his off arm - that really should be a foul


----------



## remy23

Good defense by James. "Akron beats Columbus there."


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z stepping up big


----------



## remy23

Keep feeding Z!


----------



## Brandname

Lebron is just locking down Redd.


----------



## Brandname

Devin Brown has been excellent this game. Absolutely huge.


----------



## remy23

Devin Brown > Larry Hughes

Hughes is not needed.


----------



## Brandname

Terrible, terrible call. Jesus christ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Amazing the calls MIL is getting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Devin Brown > Larry Hughes
> 
> Hughes is not needed.


Agreed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow that was almost a disaster - Bogut had a chip shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I say get Z the ball on the inbounds to ice it


----------



## Brandname

Larry Hughes is a good FT shooter?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron wanted the ball. Lets see if he can deliver


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Larry Hughes is a good FT shooter?


LOL I saw that. Ice cold off the bench no less


----------



## remy23

Clutch FT's by James.


----------



## Brandname

Clutch FTs from Lebron. Awesome.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is up to 71% on the line - that's big considering he was shooting like 54% early in the season


----------



## remy23

Book this one to the Cavaliers!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Big back to back coming up on Wed with NYK/LAL

I'm not convinced this win gets us to turn the corner. We need to win both those games


----------



## roux

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Amazing the calls MIL is getting


Like the Cavs stepping out of bounds twice in their final possesion in regulation before they tied it? Everyone is out to get the cavs right.. its news to me how much the refs love the Bucks, that "block" big Z had on Bogut in 2ot where he just hip checked him to the side for an incredibley athletic block, the cavs played well tonight, they and the bucks seem like their are a pretty good matchup, round 2 goes to you guys.


----------



## Brandname

roux2dope said:


> Like the Cavs stepping out of bounds twice in their final possesion in regulation before they tied it? Everyone is out to get the cavs right.. its news to me how much the refs love the Bucks, that "block" big Z had on Bogut in 2ot where he just hip checked him to the side for an incredibley athletic block, the cavs played well tonight, they and the bucks seem like their are a pretty good matchup, round 2 goes to you guys.


Welcome to the Cavs board. Hang around and stay a while!


----------

